# Авиация > Современность >  Китайский истребитель пятого поколения.(фотка прототипа)

## андрей-rlhzrl

Больше видео
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TpGpk3r-prI/
http://www.56.com/u78/v_NTc3MTY2Mjc.html#sm_st=4
http://www.56.com/u78/v_NTc3MTY2Mjc.html#sm_st=0

поднялся уже в воздухе
http://www.56.com/flashApp/56.10.12....ef=www.fyjs.cn

----------


## Антон

Нос от F-22,хвост от "Беркута",верткальное оперение от f-117 :Tongue: Нее так китайцы и не научились в фотошопе норально рисовать :Biggrin:

----------


## loong

Да чтото он как то странновато схож, мягко говоря :)

----------


## Nazar

> Да чтото он как то странновато схож, мягко говоря :)


С чем? 
Тут уже говорили о схожести ПАК ФА и Ф-22, F-35 и Як-141, Конкорда и Ту-144, а этот то на кого похож, что по такой фото сказать можно?

----------


## Павел1988

Пока нет видео, это не более чем фотошоп. Да и правда, отдельные части фюзеляжа будто слеплены из разных самолетов. Зад так вообще Як-38 напоминает. И движков нет. Если даже это не липа, то максимум полноразмерный макет без ничего. Да и в конце концов, фотошоп на тему китайского пак фа уже гулял в инете.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пока нет видео, это не более чем фотошоп.


Откуда такая уверенность?



> Да и правда, отдельные части фюзеляжа будто слеплены из разных самолетов.


Это еще ни о чем не говорит. Это их китайское право.



> Зад так вообще Як-38 напоминает.


Чем????????????



> И движков нет. Если даже это не липа, то максимум полноразмерный макет без ничего.


Вот тут есть фото. А что есть у Вас, кроме уверенности в том, что китайцы ни на чтто не способны?



> Да и в конце концов, фотошоп на тему китайского пак фа уже гулял в инете.


И о чем это говорит? Что, китайцы фотошопом Штаты пугали?
P.S. Картинку спер с соседнего форума. Надеюсь, это не запрещено.

----------


## MAX

А почему китайский? Может это второй летный Т-50? :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/28/j20/

----------


## MADMAX

Тут ещё фоточки: http://defense-update.com/wp/20101227_j-20.html

----------


## Павел1988

Почему неспособны? Ну пусть создадут для начала движок для копии Су-27, которого хватит не на 30 летных часов, а хотя бы на 300, тогда и будем разговаривать. А пока это склеенная моделька, сделанная китайскими гуру на основе фоток Ф-22 и ПАК ФА. С содержанием вот только сложнее, его по фоткам не скопируешь.
Ответный вопрос: Чем докажете, что это НЕ фотошоп? Чем докажете, что китайцы на подобное СЕЙЧАС способны? Когда американцы или мы создали свои истребители 5 поколения, это было закономерно. Но для Китая - это бред. Все равно что школьник, 9 лет имевший по математике чистую "2", в 10 классе в аттестат получил "5". Такого не бывает, должна быть преемственность развития технологий и достижений. На ровном месте технологии такого уровня не рождаются. Мне здесь и доказывать ничего не надо, все очевидно, если руководствоваться здравым смыслом.

----------


## Nazar

> Почему неспособны? Ну пусть создадут для начала движок для копии Су-27, которого хватит не на 30 летных часов, а хотя бы на 300, тогда и будем разговаривать.


Зачем, если они его в России покупают? Получат разрешение на лицензионное производство, если получат, будут делать свой АЛ-31.
Тем более не надо забывать, что Китай плотно сотрудничает с «Дженерал Электрик» в плане двигателестроения и двигатель CF-34 их совместная разработка.

А вообще все эти разговоры о Китае, как о отсталой в технологическом плане стране, напоминают мне анекдоты советских времен и вызывают такую-же улыбку, особенно когда они звучат из действительно отсталого в плане новейших технологий гос-ва.

----------


## маска

Новые фотографии.
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6420/attachmentth.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5...tachmentaz.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2...tachmenttf.jpg

----------


## Nazar

Берут меня великие сомнения, что это фотошоп, или макет.

----------


## маска



----------


## маска



----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Какой-то он страшненький... Больше на утюг похож... или на бомбардировщик.

----------


## alexvolf

Старшина 
 Разделяя Ваш взгляд...

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## Павел1988

Очень тактично не замечать суть вопроса. Они, поди, и двигло для 5го поколения у России купят? Ну, помечтайте...
Не меньшую улыбку у меня вызывают разговоры о технической отсталости России. Как бы то ни было, это Китай у нас технику покупает, а не мы у него, так что о чем здесь можно спорить, и кто здесь отсталый, мне вообще непонятно.

----------


## Холостяк

> Очень тактично не замечать суть вопроса. Они, поди, и двигло для 5го поколения у России купят? Ну, помечтайте...
> Не меньшую улыбку у меня вызывают разговоры о технической отсталости России. Как бы то ни было, это Китай у нас технику покупает, а не мы у него, так что о чем здесь можно спорить, и кто здесь отсталый, мне вообще непонятно.


Отстылые от реальности у нас сейчас есть люди.
Китай уже сам производит истребители и продает их....
Ссылка: Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

Движок они ужо наверно спиратили...

----------


## МиГ-23

Сравнение истребителями пятого поколения

----------


## FLOGGER

> Какой-то он страшненький.


F-22 тоже не красавец



> Очень тактично не замечать суть вопроса


А в чем суть вопроса и кто ее не заметил?



> Они, поди, и двигло для 5го поколения у России купят?


А почему Вас это волнует? *Для* своего самолета (5-го или 4++++ поколения), может и купят. Но когда-нибудь, я думаю, они сами сделают то, что им нужно. А вот самого дв-ля 5-го поколения-не купят, у нас его еще нет.
P.S. Интересно, а как ПГО влияет на р\л заметность? Увеличивает, поди?

----------


## Nazar

> Очень тактично не замечать суть вопроса. Они, поди, и двигло для 5го поколения у России купят? Ну, помечтайте...
> Не меньшую улыбку у меня вызывают разговоры о технической отсталости России. Как бы то ни было, это Китай у нас технику покупает, а не мы у него, так что о чем здесь можно спорить, и кто здесь отсталый, мне вообще непонятно.


Уважаемый Павел, для начала покажите мне наш движок пятого поколения, потом сравните объем техник, которую Китай покупает у нас и хоть чуть-чуть поинтересуйтесь объемом закупаемой техники ( не военной ), у них.
Потом расскажите мне о принципиально новых достижениях россиянии в плане оборонной промышленности, про корабли расскажите, лодки, самолеты, стрелковом оружии, средствах связи и так далее, только не надо единственным ПАК ФА грозиться.

----------


## timsz

Какие-то у него люки не стелсовые. Это странно.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## Геннадий

> Зачем, если они его в России покупают? Получат разрешение на лицензионное производство, если получат, будут делать свой АЛ-31.
> Тем более не надо забывать, что Китай плотно сотрудничает с «Дженерал Электрик» в плане двигателестроения и двигатель CF-34 их совместная разработка.
> 
> А вообще все эти разговоры о Китае, как о отсталой в технологическом плане стране, напоминают мне анекдоты советских времен и вызывают такую-же улыбку, особенно когда они звучат из действительно отсталого в плане новейших технологий гос-ва.


Согласен с вами. Китайцы очень хорошо копируют. И не только внешне. В телекоммуникациях, например, они вышли на уровень Циско лет 10-12 назад. Очень высокое качество. А учитывая, что все слизано, себестоимость получается намного дешевле, т.к. не надо вкладывать в ресерч-энд-девеломпент.

----------


## Sr10

> Какие-то у него люки не стелсовые. Это странно.


Когда во все стороны оперение торчит - люки, имхо, дело второстепенное...
Хотя от носа до фонаря - вполне себе раптор.  
Вот только на последней фотке у него что-то непонятное с килями... - левый то-ли готов отвалится, то-ли он махать ими умеет (для пущей сверхманевренности а наипаче ВВ) ?

----------


## Nazar

> Когда во все стороны оперение торчит - люки, имхо, дело второстепенное...
> Хотя от носа до фонаря - вполне себе раптор.  
> Вот только на последней фотке у него что-то непонятное с килями... - левый то-ли готов отвалится, то-ли он махать ими умеет (для пущей сверхманевренности а наипаче ВВ) ?


На F-117 кили примерно так-же отклонялись.

----------


## Sr10

> На F-117 кили примерно так-же отклонялись.


Да, пожалуй, стянуто со 117-го. Но там то-ли из-за формы килей, то-ли в реале отклонение более равномерное.

----------


## Nazar

> Да, пожалуй, стянуто со 117-го. Но там то-ли из-за формы килей, то-ли в реале отклонение более равномерное.


Да бог его знает какое у него управление килями.
На СуперХорнете, если я не ошибаюсь, левый и правый руль направления, то-же независимо друг от друга работают и могут отклоняться на разные углы и в разные стороны.

----------


## Антон

> Да бог его знает какое у него управление килями.
> На СуперХорнете, если я не ошибаюсь, левый и правый руль направления, то-же независимо друг от друга работают и могут отклоняться на разные углы и в разные стороны.


Они у него используются как тормозные щитки( так как у Су35)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Мое мнение -машина демонстратор технологий. Тяжела и неподъемна. Скорее всего у китайцев 2-3 различные стелсовые машины и между ними будет конкуренция. Этот больше тянет на ударную машину или дальний перехватчик аля Миг-31. Ему даже с Су-27 тягаться будет сложно.

----------


## Nazar

Сергей, при всей своей "тяжелости" YF-23 был фактически более перспективной машиной нежели YF-22,  и как ты знаешь в конкурсе побеждала именно первая машина, но умение Локхида лобировать свои проекты, сыграло и в этот раз. Насколько мне известно, YF-23  проиграл в том числе и потому, что Локхид обещал палубную машину, от которой отказался, после заключения контракта на посрторойку первых, предсерийных экземпляров.
Как по мне, так YF-23 гораздо более изящная птица.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Движок они ужо наверно спиратили...


У кого и какой?

----------


## МиГ-23

J-20 canard and planforming?
Do you think the J-20 has the same planforming of the T-50 and F-22 i think it has not the wing and canard seem not to be planformed as the T-50 and F-22.

J-20 утка и planforming?
 Как вы думаете, J-20 имеет такую же planforming Т-50 и F-22 я думаю, что это не крыло и утка, кажется, не planformed как Т-50 и F-22.

----------


## Zaraza

Еще один?

Взято с последнего кадра отсюда
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJTkn...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, что-то непонятное. Два для одной страны-это перебор, по-моему. Во всяком случае России это не потянуть.
P.S. Может, это фототрюк какой?

----------


## BSA

> Да, что-то непонятное. Два для одной страны-это перебор, по-моему. Во всяком случае России это не потянуть.
> P.S. Может, это фототрюк какой?


У Америкосов 2 типа, не принимая во внимание разнообразные прототипы, почему бы Китаезам не иметь 2 варианта? 

Кстати то что мы будем делать для индюков "на основе" Т50 сами то будем иметь право в свои войска поставлять? :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, похоже китайцы могут себе позволить подобную роскошь, в отличие от нас. Не ожидал, честно скажу. Откуда взялся летный экземпляр? Первые фото, которые мы тут обсуждали, показывали несколько иной аппарат, который, похоже, пока не летал. А этот, больше похожий на Ф-22, на фото прежде не мелькал.
Кстати, у амеров разница в годах между Ф-22 и Ф-35 большая, а здесь одновременно. Правда, в отличие от амеров, у китайцев, мне кажется,  это варианты одного  проекта.
А индийскую пакфу еще сделать надо. Как пишут на форумах,  второй экземпляр нашей пакфы сделать не могут  из-за проблем на КНААПО.

----------


## PPV

> ... А индийскую пакфу еще сделать надо. Как пишут на форумах,  второй экземпляр нашей пакфы сделать не могут  из-за проблем на КНААПО.


На форумах много чего пишут. И где в наше время нет проблем? 
На самом деле есть небольшое отставание по графику, однако точно так же было и с первым экземпляром машины. Было бы странно, если бы было по другому...

----------


## Холостяк

> На форумах много чего пишут. И где в наше время нет проблем? 
> На самом деле есть небольшое отставание по графику, однако точно так же было и с первым экземпляром машины. Было бы странно, если бы было по другому...


Да уж... Было бы странным если б вдруг начали все делать вовремя, честно и качественно....

----------


## Nazar

Ну как-бы F-22 и F-35 машины несколько разного класса и никогда не проходили в рамках одного проекта, как мне известно. Почему между ними должна быть какая-то разница в сроках?
Вы подумайте о том, что китайцы, как и все нормальные люди, могут проводить конкурс на данный тип самолета, вот вам и ответ, представлено два экземпляра, в рамках одного проекта, выберут один. Практически всегда так бывает.

----------


## Zaraza

Согласен с Nazarом, если это только не обфотошопленная 3Д-эшная модель, то возможно это и есть один из конкурентов. В Китае по крайней мере две компании (Chengdu и Shenyang) занимаются истребителями... Кроме этого, это может быть J-12 (опять же если это настоящее фото).

Ну ладно, вернемся к J-20. На новых фото у него сопла другие, чем были на самых первых фото (Сравните первое и последнее фото). Номера на носу, к сожалению, не видно. Так что, это или другой истребитель или ему движки поменяли. Все фото с разных форумов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На форумах много чего пишут. И где в наше время нет проблем?


Павел, с Новым Годом!
Так я об этом и говорю. О проблемах говорили те, кто там работает, видимо, это не пустая болтовня. Именно проблемы разного характера и влияют на ход работ.



> Ну как-бы F-22 и F-35 машины несколько разного класса и никогда не проходили в рамках одного проекта, как мне известно. Почему между ними должна быть какая-то разница в сроках?


Володя, а я и не говорил, что это машины одного проекта. А разница в годах у них большая-Ф-22 уже давно в частях, а Ф-35 еще испытывается.



> Вы подумайте о том, что китайцы, как и все нормальные люди, могут проводить конкурс на данный тип самолета, вот вам и ответ, представлено два экземпляра, в рамках одного проекта, выберут один.


Опять же, я как раз об этом и толкую. Предполагаю, что эти машины, если это действительно реальная вторая, проходят в рамках одного проекта. Действительно, как у нормальных людей. Чего не скажешь о нас, любимых. (Я лично о существовании второй машины ничего не слышал)

----------


## PPV

> Павел, с Новым Годом!
> Так я об этом и говорю. О проблемах говорили те, кто там работает, видимо, это не пустая болтовня. Именно проблемы разного характера и влияют на ход работ. ...


С Новым годом, Валера, и с Рождеством!
Никаких экстраординарных проблем на КнААПО нет, если не считать того, что в этом году, по сравнению с прошлым, у завода, кроме Т-50, намного больше других сопутствующих работ по ГОЗ...

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TpGpk3r-prI/
видео

----------


## FLOGGER

Маловразумительное видео, говорящее только о том, что этот аппарат может передвигаться по земле, что не подвергалось сомнению большинством участников нашего форума. Вот, если бы Вы выложили видео полета, или, хотя бы его фото в полете-это было бы интреснее.

----------


## FLOGGER

> у завода намного больше других сопутствующих работ по ГОЗ...


Может, я и не прав (как-то, пару лет назад, я уже высказывался на эту тему), но мне кажется, что перегружать один завод заказами на самолеты разных типов или, даже, разных КБ-это неправильно. Это вызывает большие сложности на производстве.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> Маловразумительное видео, говорящее только о том, что этот аппарат может передвигаться по земле, что не подвергалось сомнению большинством участников нашего форума. Вот, если бы Вы выложили видео полета, или, хотя бы его фото в полете-это было бы интреснее.


ждите.не надо спешиться

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, это мы уже видели. Когда в небо?
P.S. Что-то мне кажется, что не все, стоящие у самолета-китайцы...

----------


## Zaraza

Отсюда.
http://www.top81.cn/top81bbs/thread....787&id=2696787

На англоязычных форумах говорят, что сфоткано 5 декабря или хотя бы несколько дней назад.

----------


## Nazar

> На англоязычных форумах говорят, что сфоткано 5 декабря или хотя бы несколько дней назад.

----------


## Иваныч

На снимках опубликованных в интернете ,самолет совершает полет с выпущенным шасси. Несмотря на отсутствие официальных данных, по оценке изучавших снимки авиационных экспертов, на фото был показан реально существующий самолет.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## андрей-rlhzrl



----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь верю, что машина летает, и это уже хорошо. Обращаюсь к андрею-rlhzrl: есть ли какая-нибудь официальная информация о самолете? Назначение его, какие моторы, оборудование и пр.? Что вообще о нем известно официально? Сколько их планируется построить для испытаний? Что за второй самолет, фото которого мы видели ранее? Являются ли они конкурентами?

----------


## Redav

*Ху Цзиньтао наградил конструктора силовой установки для истребителя нового поколения J-20*

_6 января на праздновании в Институте оборудования ВВС НОАК председатель КНР Ху Цзиньтао (Hu Jintao) зачитал приказ от имени руководства Центральной военной комиссии ЦК КПК о награждении Гана Сяохуа (Gan Xiaohua) медалью и сертификатом.

Ган Сяохуа является главным инженером Института оборудования ВВС. Последние 26 лет он руководил работами в ключевых областях технологий. Инженер четыре раза награждался премиями в области научно-технического прогресса, имеет пять патентов, признавался победителем в национальной номинации «Лучший представитель научно-технического прогресса». 

Отмечается, что награду инженер получил за руководство работами по созданию ТРДДФ WS-10G FADEC (Full Authority Digital Engine Control – полностью цифровая система управления двигателем), который установлен на истребителе нового поколения J-20._
http://www.militaryparitet.com/

----------


## Redav

Когда у кого-то радость и праздник, то обязательно найдется человек с бочкой дёгтя на ложку мёда  :Cool: 
*Китайский J-20 напоминает «конструкцию 25-летней давности»*

_Появившиеся в интернете фотографии спровоцировали спекуляции, что Китай достиг быстрого прогресса в разработке истребителя нового поколения, чтобы конкурировать с США, Индией и Россией.

По всей видимости, на фотографиях виден самолет, известный как J-20 и JXX, проходящий наземные испытания.

Министр обороны США Роберт Гейтс (Robert Gates) недавно заявлял, что Китай будет в состоянии создать истребитель нового поколения к 2020 году, но если фотографии являются подлинными, логично было бы предположить, что он мог сделать это лет десять назад и даже ранее. Впрочем, эксперты возражают против выводов, сделанных на основе лишь фотографий.

Но некоторые аналитики уже поделились своими оценками. Авиакосмический эксперт Международного института стратегических исследований Дуглас Барри (Douglas Barrie) отметил, что планер J-20 напоминает «заброшенный» российский прототип МиГ 1.42. Другой эксперт Ричард Абулафиа (Richard Aboulafia) говорит, что новый китайский истребитель выглядит так, как будто был разработан в 1985 году. 

Программы разработки боевых самолетов в Китае отстают от уровня конкурентов на Западе и России. Китайский истребитель четвертого поколения J-10 был создан в 2006 году, но по своим характеристикам он сравним с серийными западными самолетами 20-летней давности. Пекин также пытается разработать палубный самолет J-15 на основе российского Су-33. 

Программа истребителя пятого поколения, по мнению экспертов, будет сталкиваться с серьезными трудностями по мере продвижения от стадии прототипа до серийного образца. Например, китайская авионика – программно-управляемые электронные системы – по своему совершенству отстает на поколение от американских, европейских, израильских и российских систем.

Неясно, какой двигатель стоит на новом китайском самолете. Некоторые комментаторы полагают, что это WS-15, однако этому ТРДДФ понадобится еще несколько лет доработок, чтобы дойти до серийного выпуска. Потенциальные иностранные поставщики впредь будут более осторожными в поставках оборудования из-за опасений незаконного копирования._

По информации www.telegraph.co.uk

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> Теперь верю, что машина летает, и это уже хорошо. Обращаюсь к андрею-rlhzrl: есть ли какая-нибудь официальная информация о самолете? Назначение его, какие моторы, оборудование и пр.? Что вообще о нем известно официально? Сколько их планируется построить для испытаний? Что за второй самолет, фото которого мы видели ранее? Являются ли они конкурентами?


насколько я знаю,до сих пор нет никакой официальной информации,поэтому к сожаления,не могу тебе ответить что на самолете установили .и остальные информации также все засекречены((
полет является первым.и когда будет второй раз.тоже не знаю

----------


## Геннадий

http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/4492949....html#44929270

в интервью американскому министру обороны сказали, что к 2017-2019 будет в строю. Китайцы работают быстро.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12159571

----------


## Redav

> в интервью американскому министру обороны сказали, что к 2017-2019 будет в строю. Китайцы работают быстро.


*Китай встревожил США своими военными разработками*

_Китай достиг большего прогресса в разработке истребителя пятого поколения с использованием технологии "стелс", чем предполагали США. Это признал в субботу в беседе с журналистами на борту самолета по пути в Пекин глава Пентагона Роберт Гейтс, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

В КНР он пробудет до 12 января. Гейтс проведет встречи не только со своим коллегой - генералом Лян Гуанле, но и с председателем КНР Ху Цзиньтао и другими официальными лицами, включая министра иностранных дел Ян Цзечи.

По словам шефа Пентагона, военные технологические достижения Китая, включая создание антикорабельной баллистической ракеты, тревожат Вашингтон. "Совершенно ясно, что они обладают потенциалом, способным угрожать тому, что имеется в нашем распоряжении, - отметил он. - Мы должны обращать внимание на них (китайцев) и отвечать соответствующим образом, разрабатывая наши программы".

Как указал Гейтс, США давно уже знали о намерении Пекина создать собственный истребитель с применением технологии "стелс", призванной сделать самолет малозаметным для радаров противника. Но американская разведка явно ошиблась, прогнозируя, когда это может произойти, сказал он.

Тем не менее, подчеркнул Гейтс, Пекин еще на годы отстает от США по самолетам-"невидимкам", и даже к 2015 году у Пентагона подобных боевых машин будет гораздо больше, чем у какой-либо другой страны._
*09.01.2011*
http://www.arms-expo.ru/

Хм-м ... не амеры ли еще недавно упирали на то что главное качество, а не количество и даже малое количество *их* "невидимок" любого супостата "порвет как тузик грелку"?

Бедная амерская разведка и тут ошиблись и с оружием массового поражения в Ираке ошиблись и с прогнозом, что в Афгане очень быстро уничтожат всю Аль-Каиду... _От жеж непруха_ (с) ...всё как с прогнозами у Гидрометцентра России

----------


## CINN

_Бедная амерская разведка и тут ошиблись и с оружием массового поражения в Ираке ошиблись и с прогнозом, что в Афгане очень быстро уничтожат всю Аль-Каиду... От жеж непруха (с) ...всё как с прогнозами у Гидрометцентра России_ 

Редьярд Киплинг называл это "Большой игрой".
Вот тут давеча в ТВ видел, как Б.Обама на Китай сетовал- мол, кризис бы давно миновали, да Китай чего-то телится- с баксами мутит...
Вобщем потихоньку из Китая монстра делают...

----------


## Pilot

вести показали первый полет  http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=419847#video_wrap

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> вести показали первый полет  http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=419847#video_wrap


вы тоже в МАИ учиться?на каком курсе?

----------


## Холостяк

> *Китай встревожил США своими военными разработками*
> 
> _Китай достиг большего прогресса в разработке истребителя пятого поколения с использованием технологии "стелс", чем предполагали США. Это признал в субботу в беседе с журналистами на борту самолета по пути в Пекин глава Пентагона Роберт Гейтс, передает ИТАР-ТАСС._
> .....................
> Хм-м ... не амеры ли еще недавно упирали на то что главное качество, а не количество и даже малое количество *их* "невидимок" любого супостата "порвет как тузик грелку"?
> 
> Бедная амерская разведка и тут ошиблись и с оружием массового поражения в Ираке ошиблись и с прогнозом, что в Афгане очень быстро уничтожат всю Аль-Каиду... _От жеж непруха_ (с) ...всё как с прогнозами у Гидрометцентра России


Молодцы китайцы! Вот что значит страна под умелой руководящей и направляющей ролью Коммунистической партии!  Тихим сапом создали, построили и уже взлетели... Это наши денежку только "пилят"... Мое мнение, что Китай быстрее примет свой самолет на вооружение. Индия в скором будущем будет работать не с Россией, а с Китаем. В России ужо по факту дельного ничего не могут сделать...
Амеровская разведка работает уже как "полиция нравов" - девок из России отлавливает, которых под видом разведчиц в амэрику отправляют... Девчонки валюту своей крыше отстегивают, за "переброску" и подбор мужей на Западе...... Это как это называется в нашем новом капиталистическом обществе - "зарабатывание средств внутренними возможностями силовых ведомств"... МО РФ тогда земли и технику распродало - заработали и распилили, разведка - молодые кадры перепрофилируют.... Ржунемагу!

----------


## Холостяк

*Китай поднял в воздух прототип самолета 5-го поколения* 




_Как следует из размещенных на нескольких китайских сайтах фотографий, сегодня поднялся в воздух прототип нового китайского тяжелого двухдвигательного истребителя пятого поколения, спроектированного с использованием технологий малозаметности («стелс»). Первые фотографии нового самолета, изготовленного на 132-м авиазаводе в городе Чэнду (провинция Сычуань), появились в интернете еще в конце прошлого года, а первых числах января появились фото пробежек самолета и его осмотра большой группой людей в штатском и военных._
----------------------<cut>----------------------
По внешнему виду самолет, который китайские энтузиасты авиации называют J-20, отчасти напоминает российский прототип истребителя пятого поколения МиГ 1.42, совершившего два полета в 2000 г. (программа была закрыта), а отчасти — американский истребитель пятого поколения *F-22*.



Он выполнен по аэродинамической схеме «утка» с передним расположением оперения; по такой же схеме был сделан МиГ 1.42 и китайский истребитель четвертого поколения J-10, который серийно производится на заводе в Чэнду. По своим размерам, как можно судить по опубликованным фотографиям, китайский «стелс» превосходит и F-22, и российский прототип истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 ОКБ Сухого, первый полет которого состоялся год назад.
Официальных сообщений о разработке нового истребителя в Китае не было, а китайские СМИ в своих публикациях о новой машине ссылаются на западные сайты. Ранее один из генералов ВВС НОАК заявил, что китайский истребитель пятого поколения поступит на вооружение в 2016 г., а министр обороны США *Роберт Гейтс* предположил, что это произойдет не ранее 2020 г.



Первый полет китайского прототипа самолета пятого поколения знаменует вхождение КНР в клуб стран — разработчиков такой машины, которых до сих пор было лишь две — США и Россия, говорит эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий *Константин Макиенко*.



Судя по всему, динамика разработки новой машины китайцами даже превосходит динамику российского проекта Т-50, отмечает он. Это означает, что темпы разработки Т-50 надо ускорить, а финансирование — увеличить, поскольку у России теперь не остается альтернатив для скорейшей реализации проекта как по причинам поддержания баланса, так и с точки зрения поддержания экспортного потенциала и общего уровня авиапромышленности, полагает Макиенко.
_Алексей Никольский
Ведомости_ 















http://nnm.ru/blogs/andrew_temny/kit...okoleniya/#cut

----------


## Redav

> Судя по всему, динамика разработки новой машины китайцами даже превосходит динамику российского проекта Т-50, отмечает он. Это означает, что темпы разработки Т-50 надо ускорить, а финансирование — увеличить, поскольку у России теперь не остается альтернатив для скорейшей реализации проекта как по причинам поддержания баланса, так и с точки зрения поддержания экспортного потенциала и общего уровня авиапромышленности, полагает Макиенко.


Он сам то понял, что сказал  :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

> Он сам то понял, что сказал


А что здесь не понятного? Можно по пунктам: 1, 2, 3 и так далее.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что же за самолет тогда на фото в посте №37?

----------


## Redav

> А что здесь не понятного? Можно по пунктам: 1, 2, 3 и так далее.





> Судя по всему, динамика разработки новой машины китайцами даже превосходит динамику российского проекта Т-50, отмечает он.


1. По какой такой динамике он судит... это что за "зверь" такой?




> Это означает, что темпы разработки Т-50 надо ускорить, а финансирование — увеличить,..


2. "означает"  :Eek:  С какого перепугу, почему? _В огороде бузина в Киеве дядька_ (с)
"ускорить", "увеличить"... а еще когда-то было "догнать и перегнать", "подарок --- съезду КПСС"

3. Предположим проведение программы испытаний планируют провести за три года. Увеличив финансирование в сто раз и построив ускоренными темпами за месяц 100 машин можно провести испытания за пару три недели?  :Eek: 

_Главный конструктор ОКБ Сухого, директор программы Т-50 Александр Давиденко вкратце рассказал об основных вехах проекта и ответил на вопросы.
...
 - В чем сложности, почему переносились сроки создания ПАК ФА?
 - Нам установлен срок принятия его на вооружение в 2015 году. Сложностей нет, есть дефицит времени. Отрабатывается принципиально новая конструкция, состоящая из огромного количества композиционных материалов. Их надо освоить, разработать новые технологии, в том числе и по обработке крупногабаритных деталей. Решить все вопросы по их стыковке с каркасом, обеспечению герметичности. Все это требует больших затрат времени, которое, как говорят, не поддается прессовке._
http://www.redstar.ru/2010/03/24_03/2_03.html
4. Или Макиенко создал машину времени и может посодействовать в прессовке времени?




> ... поскольку у России теперь не остается альтернатив для скорейшей реализации проекта как по причинам поддержания баланса, так и с точки зрения поддержания экспортного потенциала и общего уровня авиапромышленности, полагает Макиенко.


При Ф-22 альтернативы были, а теперь они исчезли... нифига себе заявочка  :Eek: 
5. Какой такой "баланс" и "экспортный потенциал"... господин эксперт готов рассказать сколько, кому амеры продали Ф-22 и при чем здесь Т-50, его кто-то собирается продавать всем желающим странам, как пирожки на базаре?

6. Уровень авиапромышленности зависит от Т-50 или его создание зависит от уровня авиапрмышленности?

----------


## Холостяк

Почитал интервью в Красной звезде. После прочитки такое впечатление, что в мозг меня пытались очередной раз трахнуть наши словоблуды....
Нравятся пустые слова типа: "Борт компьютеризорован"..., "Для соблюдения жестких временных рамок требуется обеспечение ресурсами и финансами"..., "Сложностей нет"... Вернее - там одни пустые слова.

Если остановились на этом абзаце то:
_- В чем сложности, почему переносились сроки создания ПАК ФА?
     - Нам установлен срок принятия его на вооружение в 2015 году. Сложностей нет, есть дефицит времени. Отрабатывается принципиально новая конструкция, состоящая из огромного количества композиционных материалов. Их надо освоить, разработать новые технологии, в том числе и по обработке крупногабаритных деталей. Решить все вопросы по их стыковке с каркасом, обеспечению герметичности. Все это требует больших затрат времени, которое, как говорят, не поддается прессовке.
_
Тут тоже... Это похоже на речь автомеханика из *ара*сервиса. Ему пригоняешь посмотреть автомобиль с конкретной проблемой...., а он заглянув по-умняку выдает подобную речь про: "большие затраты времени".., "огромное количество материалов"..., ну и как итог -  "финансовое обеспечение всего процесса". Для лоха эта умная речь прокатит, он это схавает. Как и хавает вся страна подобную хрень двадцать лет... Такие художественные обороты, "радостные и продвинутые термины" типа "новые технологии", "композиционные материалы"... Мля! Словесный онанизм! Композиционные материалы использовались с первого момента строительства самолетов. Обычная фанера - это композиционный материал. Ссылка: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...83.D1.80.D0.B0
А новые технологии? Ужо давно в России знаем, что это "новое" просто забытое советское старое! Просто под "новое" деньги пилить лучше. Понятно, что фанера фанерой, но тогда и технология проще была как и компьютеров не было... Однако тогда с "новыми" композиционными материалами истребители разрабатывали и строили в реальные сроки, а не когда они уже становились не актуальны и на стадии разработки уже устаревали...
Сейчас этот Т-50 на стадии разработки уже устарел, так как к нему еще НИЧЕГО нет - ни вооружения, ни двигателя, ни электроники.... А к 15 году думаете все будет шито-крыто? Ржунемагу! Это известная ельциновская хохма про 500 дней и то, как он после на рельсы приляжет! Так же все тянется с Су-34.. Их у нас на ходу 4-6... А помните сколько их нам обещали три года взад? В любом раскладе, как не стройте умное лицо и не говорите красивые слова, проект Т-50 надут фантазиями (типа самый дешовый, самый неуязвимый и самый конкурентноспособный) и затянут временными сроками (типа мы к 2015 году справимся)... 
Его еще не сделали и уже продали... Тем же индийцам... Любой совместный проект это уже коммерция. Но ситуация в том, что когда постороят этот Т-50, то он и индийцам уже нафик не нужен будет и этот Т-50 будут пытаться втюхивать как сейчас втюхивают банановым странам модернизированное старье типа МиГ-29 Алжиру.... Суперджет, кстати, тоже продали не построив... Это было вроде на МАКСе.. Ну и как, уже летают или еще один построили? Там срок серийных поставок был определен еще на 2008 год... Хе-хе-хе!  

Китай однозначно справился своими средствами, без нашего "словесного онанизма", поднял в небо машину без (как тут офигенно выразился Шурик Давыденко) - "прессовки времени", так как движок на нем, судя по сообщениям стоит уже новый и мощнее чем на Ф-22... И явно элначинку на него уже спаяли "слепые китайские дети в подвале Гонконга", а не у нас в дутом Сколково или у Чубайса в наноцехе.... У нас только пустой фюзеляж подняли в небо на старом движке... Я как то слышал слова какого-то спеца в фильме про МиГ-29. Он там хвалил двигатели этого самолета и сказал, что это такой хороший и мощный двигатель, что если его даже на булыжник поставить, то булыжник будет классно летать, а тут движок стоит на таком планере как МиГ-29 - то типа аще - чума... Так вот такое впечатление с Т-50, что там старый движок и полетал немного.
Вообщем, меня не пинайте..., на эмоциях я....

----------


## Redav

> Вообщем, меня не пинайте..., на эмоциях я....


  :Cool:   :Biggrin: 
Бум поднимать настроение

_Американцы создали новый суперкомпьютер для перевода на английский любых текстов с любых языков. Ввели в него французскую фразу. Три секунды – перевёл. Ввели японское предложение. Минута – перевёл. Но вот на русской фразе «Я недоперепил на Старый Новый год, когда зайцем ехал в поезде», этот компьютер и накрылся..._


_Когда рядом с вами у пяти человек такие же сапоги, как ваши - это не мода. Это - армия._


_Иногда покупки в России совершаются лишь из-за желания что-нибудь обмыть._


_Только наш человек может в рабочее время в социальной сети жаловаться, что начальство его не ценит._


_Навикипеденный человек эрудированнее нагугленного._


_Частенько мужики напьются и начинают небылицы о себе рассказывать. Если бы не это их качество, не было бы у нас легенд, мифов и сказок._

Тут http://eti.ru/umor еще много  :Wink:

----------


## Павел1988

Блин, как я "обожаю", когда народ занимается набрасыванием г...а на вентилятор... Обосрать Т-50 в момент, хотя он уже больше года проходит испытания, на основании пары картинок в инете китайского ведра, про который неизвестно вообще ничего. Но это пох, следуют гениальные выводы, что двигатель у китаезы по-любому мощнее, что авионика у него лучше, и вооружение наверно давным-давно готово... Ну вот откуда это все берется... Какое у нас нахрен может быть отставание? Амеры мучали для Раптора движок, чтобы добиться тяги 15800 кгс. Да у нас еще на МиГ-31 поставили двигло с тягой 15500 кгс! Наша ПФАР Ирбис близка к 5му поколения, а уж что из себя АФАР представляет, можно лишь догадываться о ее возможностях. А сравнение фанеры с современными материалами, конечно, тянет на серьезную дискуссию)) Вы, простите, работаете в программе ПАК ФА, чтобы с ходу заявлять о ее бесперспективности? Или может Вы в НИИ ВВС НОАК работаете? Смешно читать весь этот поток сознания. Никто ни шиша не знает, но выводы безапеляционны.
Уж увольте, традиции и опыт ОКБ Сухого позволяют с вероятностью в 99% предполагать, что Т-50 получится великолепным. И точто такое же процентное соотношение в том, что китайцы обгадятся, потому что нет у них базы, чтобы создать что-то выдающееся. Нет и не было. Преемственности нет. Движки их - УГ. Копироание - их потолок. И то с С-300 они обосрались так же, как и с движками для J-11. Здесь будет то же самое. Было бы у них что-нибудь охренительное за душой в области ВВС и ПВО, так не долбали бы они нас мольбами о продаже им Су-35 и С-400 (им как дебилам уже 3 раза объясняли, что пока ВС РФ их не получат в полном объеме, узкоглазые могут отдыхать). О каком китайском прорыве может идти речь...

----------


## Nazar

> Блин, как я "обожаю", когда народ занимается набрасыванием г...а на вентилятор...


Ну-ну, с пару недель назад, для вас это было не более чем фотошоп, что будет еще через пару недель?





> Амеры мучали для Раптора движок, чтобы добиться тяги 15800 кгс. Да у нас еще на МиГ-31 поставили двигло с тягой 15500 кгс


Сразу анекдот вспомнился, уж извините  :Biggrin: 
*Заседание комиссии по приоритетам изобретений.
Встаёт представитель США.
- Мы, (братья Райт), изобрели самолёт.
Все аплодируют.
Встаёт представитель СССР.
- Простите, но изобрел самолет А.Ф. Можайский на несколько лет раньше.
Все бурно аплодируют.
Встаёт представитель Италии.
- Мы, (Маркони), изобрели радио.
Все аплодируют.
Встаёт представитель СССР.
- Простите, но изобрел радио А.С.Попов - на несколько месяцев раньше.
Все бурно аплодируют.
Встаёт представитель Франции.
- Мы, (Французы), изобрели минет.
Все бурно аплодируют.
Встаёт представитель СССР.
- Ещё в 1550 году царь Иван Грозный сказал: Хер вам в рот, бояре, я вас бл..й насквозь вижу!
Последняя фраза относится и к немцам, а то они сейчас будут утверждать, что рентген - их изобретение.
Овация.* 
А что же про разницу безфорсажной тяги не упоминаете?

----------


## Павел1988

Хм, вы меня удивляете. У МиГ-31 безфорсажная 9500 кгс, у Раптора - 10500 кгс. По-вашему, за 20 лет разницы прибавить 1000 кгс - это достижение?)
И опять же двадцать пять - если двигатель для Т-50 еще не представлен, так сказать, публике, на каком основании делаются выводы, что он будет слабее, неудачный, и вообще китаец рулит? Что за чушь в конце концов?
И наконец, я лишь предположил, как и львиная доля экспертов, кстати, что это скорее всего был фотошоп, но, цитирую, "даже если он настоящий, это просто пустая форма без содержания". Грубо говоря, то что он взлетел, не значит ничего, ибо официальные источники молчат, и соответственно ни об авионике, ни о двигателях судить вообще нельзя. В отличие от нашего Т-50, по которому уже как минимум достоверно известны РЛС с АФАР, фактически известен двигатель, и про вооружение тоже некоторые данные есть. Так что уж Т-50 назвать пустышкой никак нельзя.

----------


## Nazar

> Хм, вы меня удивляете. У МиГ-31 безфорсажная 9500 кгс, у Раптора - 10500 кгс. По-вашему, за 20 лет разницы прибавить 1000 кгс - это достижение?)


А вы меня удивляете сравнивая двигатель Миг-31 с двигателем F-22, отчего такой замечательный двигатель ( а он действительно хороший для перехватчика ) не ставить на Су-27, или на тот-же ПАК-ФА.
К слову вам скажу. Давайте сравним двигатель Миг-31 и двигатель Pratt & Whitney J58-P4, у них тот единственный параметр, который вы выбрали для сравнения то-же очень близок, только двигателю этому скоро 50 лет.




> И опять же двадцать пять - если двигатель для Т-50 еще не представлен, так сказать, публике, на каком основании делаются выводы, что он будет слабее, неудачный, и вообще китаец рулит? Что за чушь в конце концов?


Где вы все это прочитали?




> И наконец, я лишь предположил, как и львиная доля экспертов


Смею предположить, что эта львиная доля экспертов, является непревзойденными специалистами в области авиапромышленности и фотошопа.




> но, цитирую, "даже если он настоящий, это просто пустая форма без содержания".


Отвечая вашими словами, если самолет еще толком не представлен, на каком основании делаются эти выводы?
Я то и сам их частично разделяю, по крайней мере в области двигателя и БРЭО, но если вы заметили, публично о своих догадках не кричу, ибо не копенгаген в этом вопросе так-же как и вы.




> В отличие от нашего Т-50, по которому уже как минимум достоверно известны РЛС с АФАР, фактически известен двигатель, и про вооружение тоже некоторые данные есть.


Расскажите про достоверно известную РЛС с АФАР и двигатель, интересно будет от вас это послушать.

----------


## Павел1988

На здоровье, цитирую выше: "...Сейчас этот Т-50 на стадии разработки уже устарел, так как к нему еще НИЧЕГО нет - ни вооружения, ни двигателя, ни электроники....Китай однозначно справился своими средствами, без нашего "словесного онанизма", поднял в небо машину без (как тут офигенно выразился Шурик Давыденко) - "прессовки времени", так как движок на нем, судя по сообщениям стоит уже новый и мощнее...В России ужо по факту дельного ничего не могут сделать..." - достаточно?: Этот бред весь выше, на этой же странице.

А насчет компонентов ПАК ФА - ну в принципе вы могли бы и погуглить, но могу и я написать. В 2009 г. была представлена РЛС с АФАР Н050. Также новая ОЛС-50М, которая скорее всего будет установлена на ПАК ФА. Движки - АЛ-41Ф1, "1-й этап". Даже насчет вооружения идут толки, что это будет новая ракета УРВВ-АЕ, как один из вариантов. Ее разработка почти закончена. Вообще все мало-мальски интересующиеся об этих новинках в курсе.

----------


## Nazar

*Павел*

Я умею и читать и гуглить и поверьте не хуже вас, вот только не устраивают меня заметки интернет-экспертов, как в области фотошопа, так и в области  авиастроения.

Вы не согласны с тем, что отстав от своего бывшего, основного конкурента, почти на 10 лет ( сомневаюсь что Т-50 примут на вооружение ранее 15 года ), он уже морально устарел, а вот китаец, это как-раз его конкурент и погодок.

----------


## Павел1988

Пустой разговор, время покажет, кто есть кто. Хотя, признаться, упертое отрицание УЖЕ созданного и продемонстрированного оборудования. которое я назвал, меня удивляет. Ну да это ваши заморочки. Вы же, вроде, как сами как-то выразились, в Россиянии живете. Я лично в России. Удачи.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы же, вроде, как сами как-то выразились, в Россиянии живете. Я лично в России. Удачи.


Да, я к сожалению живу в Россиянии, где показуха, очковтирательство, кидание себя на рельсы, уничтожение создаваемого десятилетиями и так далее, есть норма.
Нравиться жить в иллюзорном мире, ваше право. Как-то один умный человек сказал :"Придуманным миром удобней управлять."

----------


## alexvolf

> Блин, как я "обожаю", когда народ занимается набрасыванием г...а на вентилятор... НОАК работаете? Смешно читать весь этот поток сознания. Никто ни шиша не знает, но выводы безапеляционны.в полном объеме, узкоглазые могут отдыхать). О каком китайском прорыве может идти речь...


Павел 1988
Думаю стоит напомнить вам,что в средине 50-х годов эксперты известного издания Джейн тоже "ни шиша не знали" о нашей боевой техники,тем не менее почти один в один угадывали не только габариты
наших самолетов,но и ЛТД по одним только фотографиям...
Говоря о китайском прорыве то, его нельзя было не заметить,но вероятно
вам "обожателю вентилятора "  это не дано...
Без обид,ничего личного.

----------


## Холостяк

> На здоровье, цитирую выше: "...Сейчас этот Т-50 на стадии разработки уже устарел, так как к нему еще НИЧЕГО нет - ни вооружения, ни двигателя, ни электроники....Китай однозначно справился своими средствами, без нашего "словесного онанизма", поднял в небо машину без (как тут офигенно выразился Шурик Давыденко) - "прессовки времени", так как движок на нем, судя по сообщениям стоит уже новый и мощнее...В России ужо по факту дельного ничего не могут сделать..." - достаточно?: Этот бред весь выше, на этой же странице.
> 
> А насчет компонентов ПАК ФА - ну в принципе вы могли бы и погуглить, но могу и я написать. В 2009 г. была представлена РЛС с АФАР Н050. Также новая ОЛС-50М, которая скорее всего будет установлена на ПАК ФА. Движки - АЛ-41Ф1, "1-й этап". Даже насчет вооружения идут толки, что это будет новая ракета УРВВ-АЕ, как один из вариантов. Ее разработка почти закончена. Вообще все мало-мальски интересующиеся об этих новинках в курсе.


Ну не смешите меня...
Вооружение... "Булава" тоже закончена... Слышали рапорты!
Дело в том, что вот эти сказки про "уже закончена", "один из вариантов готов", "представлена РЛС", "1-й этап" - я слышал еще во время службы в НИИ ВВС... Когда "один из вариантов" был только на бумаге или в виде игрушечного макетика из дерева..., по поводу "представлен" - это - макетик показали на МАКСе.., "1-й этап" это когда вся работа заключается в согласовании за круглым столом кто что будет делать и кому сколько денег надо..., Да.., и "уже закончена" это когда просто деньги кончились, вернее их все распилили...., но вот само изделие просто не сделано (или собрано то собрано, но не работает как все об этом рапортавали и доводить его до рабочих параметров надо огогогооо скока). Так же как прослуживший в ГЛИЦ в советское время, я знаком как проходят нормальные испытания, а не то порно которое сейчас называют "испытаниями".... Сейчас в том же НИИ ВВС, как и в ГЛИЦ который год идет "переход на новый облик", сокращения, кадровые перетрубации, все опытные спецы поуходили от этого бардака, что по факту все работы парализованы. Выполняют только текучку и то кое как. В октябре звоню в НИИ в Люберцы знакомому, спрашиваю как дела.., он - все ждем 1 декабря когда оргштаты пройдут и что-то хоть известно станет... Понятно - работа стоит - все ждут прояснения... Звоню вчера туда же, только другому мужечку... Как дела, спрашиваю.., он в ответ - ждем 1 марта когда оргштаты утресут, много посокращали.... Понятно - работа стоит, все ждут прояснеий.. Хе-хе-хе! Так я пять лет тоже назад туда же к ним заезжал и они ждали тоже какую-то перетрубацию.., а по факту мы и я тоже все ждал каую-то обещенную хрень с 1991 года... Я ужо не жду...
Касаемо бреда... Я считаю бредом все эти "толкования" о супер-пупер хренатени, которая ещё тока-така будет и вот-вот-вот будет закончено или проходит испытания.... Это как на англоязычном форуме пугают картинками наших Су-34 весь мир... Я запостил, чтоб не смешили людей... мне ответили в приват, что надо же быть патриотом и бла-бла-бла... У нас уже двадцать лет переодевают армию в новую форму, а по факту за эти двадцать лет армия не имела формы одежды и не имеет сейчас. Нам то не хватало элементов формы одежды, то не было размеров, то разваливалось все после первой недели носки или стирки... Солдат которые пневмонией заболели во что переодели? Видели? В валенки и тулупы образца 1941 года! ( Ссылка - http://www.rkka.ru/uniform/files/arm17.htm) Но никак в Юдашкинскую уйню в которую вгрохали миллионы! А мне тут все чиновники и патриоты расказывают про нано двигатели Т-50.... 
Пора уже заканчивать строить из себя крутых, имея по факту голую жопу!

----------


## Павел1988

Забавно, такой поток сознания, хотя по делу ни слова. Если вы не врубились, фраза "1-й этап" относилось не к "согласованиям, кому сколько денег надо" в рамках разработки, как вы изволили выразиться, а непосредственно к движку для Т-50. "Перспективный двигатель для истребителя пятого поколения 1го этапа". Позже, когда доработают, будет и 2-й, естественно, более совершенный. Странно, для вас видимо глава НПО Сатурн, рассказывавший об этом, не авторитет. Позабавило и про деревянные макеты. Компетентность отписывающихся здесь доставляет истинное удовольствие. Живите в Россиянии дальше, вам только там и место.

----------


## Nazar

> ЗПозже, когда доработают, будет и 2-й, естественно, более совершенный.


А вот скажите как специалист в области гугления и двигателестроения, техническое задание на двигатель второго этапа выдавалось, или нет?

Просто не так давно, некий Александр Давиденко, говорил что тех.задания пока нет.
Как вы думаете, через сколько лет появится этот двигатель?




> Живите в Россиянии дальше, вам только там и место.


Я вам молодой человек, предлагаю гонор свой умерить и не хамить, в одной ветке вы свой гонор уже показывали, в ответ на советы, которые вам давали по вашей-же просьбе.
И поверьте, я сам знаю где мне место и не нуждаюсь в том, что-бы не известно кто мне его указывал. Это на будущее.

----------


## Холостяк

> Забавно, такой поток сознания, хотя по делу ни слова. Если вы не врубились, фраза "1-й этап" относилось не к "согласованиям, кому сколько денег надо" в рамках разработки, как вы изволили выразиться, а непосредственно к движку для Т-50. "Перспективный двигатель для истребителя пятого поколения 1го этапа". Позже, когда доработают, будет и 2-й, естественно, более совершенный. Странно, для вас видимо глава НПО Сатурн, рассказывавший об этом, не авторитет. Позабавило и про деревянные макеты. Компетентность отписывающихся здесь доставляет истинное удовольствие. Живите в Россиянии дальше, вам только там и место.


Поток сознания как раз в тему того, что китайцы молча делают свое дело и все у них получается и получается вполне реальными темпами, без слюнявых докладов об этапах..., и рисования радужных виртуальных картин то что "будет"... 
У них - уже есть!
Касаемо главы НПО Сатурн, так и есть - он для меня с его словами никто. Так как я за свою трудовую деятельность подобных сказочников повидал, вернее наслушался по самые нехачу. Должность, как и его заслуги (нас сейчас во всю этому учат и это имеет место в жизни) не является аргументом доверия или приклонения кому либо, даже президенту или генералисимусу. А вот реальных глав-президентов, которые вот без громких слов об этапах, просто делают свое дело, а потом вдруг раз и - "Россияне представляю Вам двигатель нового поколения, вот его возможности...." - сейчас нет...
Касаемо "живите в Россиянии"... Так можно сказать и о "живите в Пиндосии"..., "живите в жИзросии" или еще где-то..., так как там не меньше подобных и там их место...

Кстати фото:

----------


## Холостяк

И еще....

----------


## Redav

> Ну не смешите меня...


Ой, как интересно  :Rolleyes: 
Расскажите лучше, как начали с модернизации Ми-4, а построили Ми-8 который в первозданном виде появился с одним двигателем.
Может поведает как Сухой создавал "сотку", а Туполев предложил модернизацию Ту-22 и какая "ляля" из этого получилась... Вот где попил бабла. Нынче такое может присниться только в радужных снах.
Готов законспектировать вашу версию как движки для самолетов и вертолетов ваяли, какие получились, а по каким только деньги просили при нулевом результате?

Может расскажите как в славные времена "застоя" человек мог сменить всего-то два места службы, а в его личном деле две страницы исписаны записями о прохождении службы. То часть перевели на новые штаты, то переподчинили, то опять реорганизовали, то перебазировали, а на ее месте другую сварганили...

Готовы поведать миру как одевали 40 армию в новую форму одежды? Когда ввели мабуту, а потом сделали ее камуфлированной, а на выводе из Афгана "нарисовались" бойцы в обычной "полевке". Все бы ничего, но разгрузки как были дефицитом, так и остались... 

Поведайте миру как авиационная форма менялась... то такая, то эдакая... отличавшаяся количеством карманов и их расположением. А какие славные комбезы сваяли перед Афганом и только там вумные дяди узнали, что ткань не горит, а плавится и кожу у летчика надо вырезать с мясом... Опять денюжки тратили, что бы эти комбезы заменить. Как вам такие попилы бабла и переодевания армии в славные "застойные" времена?

Вас послушаешь и спроецировав все ваше возмущение на славное прошлое просто диву даешься... За один только вывод войск из Восточной Европы "меченного" с его помощниками и весь Генштаб с руководством МО можно повешать... А ведь они живы, здоровы и пыжаться уму разуму учить нынешних... Им значит можно было тупить, ляпы допускать, бабло пилить, а нынешние должны быть святее их и причем принимая решения угодить всем этим вумникам...  :Cool: 

В "перестроечные" и "демократические" когда армию под но пустили, новых разработок фиг да нифига, техники и воружения - дуля с маком... А в высоких штабах сидели дяди и не чирикали, зато швабодная пресса типа МыКа грязью поливала армию... Забыли сколько дерьма выплеснули на российских военнослужащих воевавших в Чечне? Теперь те же и тоже дерьмо преподносят под соусом заботы об армии... Стали в высоких штабах креслица насижанные убирать и тут начался визг-писк "_Шеф всё пропало_" (с) 

Холостяк, поинтересуйтесь у этих дяденек где они были когда другую часть армии сокращали? Почему ее под нож можно и нужно было пускать, а их болезных сейчас трогать нельзя? Пусть они загримируются, съездят в войска, и послушают, что про них говорят, а не про министра. Они уже забадали всех требуя всяческие бумажки и отчеты, которые на 99,999 процентов не нужны ни министру обороны, ни главкомам, ни их замам они нужны только этим дядям для создания видимости бурной деятельности... Верните их в реальный мир, армия не на картах пеший - по бронекопытному все учения проводит, а на полигонах уже тренируется.

----------


## Redav

> Поток сознания как раз в тему того, что китайцы молча делают свое дело и все у них получается и получается вполне реальными темпами, без слюнявых докладов ...


_Вы Ивановы разберитесь между собой. Ей хорошо, тебе плохо..._ (с)

Агу... а теперь Ольге Божьевой расскажите сколько лет со славных "застойных" времен трабадахаются с изменением структуры ВС и ВКО. Она же возмущается, ей вынь да положь официоз чего планируют, чего делают, когда результат будет. 

Здесь была тема про Мистраль. Скока копьеломания было аж жуть. И это не понятно, и то не известно, и это "не учли" и для того "не подойдет". Опять в подтексте расскажите, объясните...

ПАК ФА появился и вновь в инете визг-писк то не так, то не эдак, а вот это как расскажите, объясните, докажите, покажите...

Китайцы подняли машину без комментариев. Все в том же репертуаре... они сделали, у них форева, а с другого края - движок туфта, оборудования нет...  :Biggrin: 

Вам лишних слов не надо и тут же другой уважаемый форумчанин с вопросом: "_А вот скажите как специалист в области гугления и двигателестроения, техническое задание на двигатель второго этапа выдавалось, или нет?_"

Ему ответят наплевав на всякие режимы, то вам не угодят. Вам угодят молчанием, то его обидят молчанием. Как не крутись "сатурновцы" с ответом-молчанием, а уже бяки  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> [I]
> Вам лишних слов не надо и тут же другой уважаемый форумчанин с вопросом: "_А вот скажите как специалист в области гугления и двигателестроения, техническое задание на двигатель второго этапа выдавалось, или нет?_"
> 
> Ему ответят наплевав на всякие режимы, то вам не угодят. Вам угодят молчанием, то его обидят молчанием. Как не крутись "сатурновцы" с ответом-молчанием, а уже бяки


Да ну бросьте, никто меня не обидит. Просто если здесь начинают называть фамилии, давить их авторитетом и убеждать в однозначности сказанных ими слов, то о каком двигателе 2-го этапа, то-бишь *серийном* двигателе 5-го поколения для Т-50 может идти речь, если главный конструктор ОКБ Сухого, директор программы Т-50, говорит что на него до сих пор не выдано тех.задание и следовательно разработка еще не начата?

----------


## Redav

> ...то о каком двигателе 2-го этапа, то-бишь *серийном* двигателе 5-го поколения для Т-50 может идти речь, если главный конструктор ОКБ Сухого, директор программы Т-50, говорит что на него до сих пор не выдано тех.задание и следовательно разработка еще не начата?


Каком таком серийном  :Eek:  разве двигло второго этапа не надо вначале _создать_? Разве Су-27 не так же создавался, что вначале на нем отработали все и вся за исключением движка, который создали к завершению программы? Когда говорил то? Сколько времени с тех пор прошло? Что изменилось, сделано по программе? Молчат не говорят... все как желает Холостяк, но разве не он же на основании этого молчания считает и утверждает, что ни чего не делается...  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Какой-то бесконечный словесный понос.

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати..., тут пошла хохма по Интернету, что у китайцев это не 5-е а 4++...

----------


## Redav

> Кстати..., тут пошла хохма по Интернету, что у китайцев это не 5-е а 4++...


Точно... все как с Ф-22, Ф-35, Т-50 ... шум, гам, заверения, уверения, объяснения... от тех кто к этим машинам ни ухом ни рылом... но у них есть друзья рассказывающие только им по секрету... совершено секретную инфу.  :Cool: 

АНАЛитик выдал



> Аналитик Jane's Роб Хьюсон (Rob Hewson) писал, что Россия поставила Китаю ТРДДФ типа 117С с тягой 32000 фунтов. Два таких двигателя могут быть поставлены на самолет со взлетной массой 80000 фунтов. Вероятно, китайский J-20 будет иметь более низкую сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость полета и маневренность, чем F-22


 :Eek:  давно поставили, за сколько тугриков?
У него своя теория вероятности или общепринятая?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Skywarrior

*Я вот смотрю, что у китайце большие проблемы с хорошими аэродинамиками. Здоровенные фальшкили кочуют в авиастроении из поколения в поколение. Не знаю как J-20 будет хорош в сравнении с новыми самолетами 5-го поколения по тактико-техническим характеристикам, но по коэффициенту ЭПР он явно будет уступать всем существующим на сегодня "Стелсам".*

----------


## Redav

> *...по коэффициенту ЭПР он явно будет ...*


...про "коэффициент" не спрашиваю, но с интересом почитаю вашу рецензию на это
http://dxdt.ru/2008/08/11/1629/
http://dxdt.ru/2008/08/16/1645/
http://dxdt.ru/2007/12/08/885/

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати..., тут пошла хохма по Интернету, что у китайцев это не 5-е а 4++...


- Это не 5-ое и не 4++, а _демонстратор концепции_, как и Т-50...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, это все какой-то фетишизм: поколение 5, 4+, 4++, 4+++. и т. д. Важно совсем другое-Китай создал и поднял самолет, которого от него никто не ожидал, в т. ч. и разведка США. А, может, и не только она. Вот это и есть главное. То, что эта машина будет еще развиваться, никто, я думаю, не сомневается. За исключением тех, кто до последнего времени орал, что все это туфта и фотошоп, что Китай ни на что подобное не способен и т. п. 
  Насчет аэродинамики готов согласиться, учитывая то, что мы, по моему мнению, в этом плане, никогда не были в "хвосте" этой науки. Но, уверен, особенно теперь, что китайцы и здесь, со временем, выйдут на ведущие места в мире. "Терпенье и труд все перетрут". Не забыли?

----------


## Redav

> Вообще, это все какой-то фетишизм: поколение 5, 4+, 4++, 4+++. и т. д.


Попадание в "яблочко"! Это маразм с "плюсиками" уже давно стал не смешным.




> Важно совсем другое-Китай создал и поднял самолет


Согласен (!!!), а нам как и с Т-50 "умники" пытаются навязать комплекс неполноценности обливая дерьмом работу всех кто участвует в этих проектах только на основе личностного:"мне кажется", "предполагаю", "вероятно" тех кто в данной теме ... потребители, а не производители.
Кому и напрягаться так это амерам. Они рассчитывали на одного конкурента, а теперь их "нарисовалось" ТРИ... пупок развяжется "гнобить" три страны.
Будем посмотреть, что дальше.

----------


## Холостяк

> Согласен (!!!), а нам как и с Т-50 "умники" пытаются навязать комплекс неполноценности обливая дерьмом работу всех кто участвует в этих проектах только на основе личностного:"мне кажется", "предполагаю", "вероятно" тех кто в данной теме ... потребители, а не производители.
> Кому и напрягаться так это амерам. Они рассчитывали на одного конкурента, а теперь их "нарисовалось" ТРИ... пупок развяжется "гнобить" три страны.
> Будем посмотреть, что дальше.


А почему бы не высказать то, что "мне кажется" или "предполагаю" или "вероятно"? Имеем право! И никто не может затыкать высказывающих свое мнение людей.   
Тем более эта вся хрень на наши деньги делается.., так сказать - налоги платим..., нородные богатства тратим.., перед нами эти все руководители ведомств и проектов отчитываются через СМИ... Так что не фиг. Кому не нравятся высказывания  могут выкурить большую самокрутку из пальцев.    
Ну дерьмом никто кстати не поливает... Хе-хе-хе! Может вы в что-то наступили? Посмотрите на свои ботинки или присели не туда.  

И это... Что "три"? И про это "гнобить"... Это как? По иракскому или югославскому варианту?

----------


## Redav

> А почему бы не высказать то, что "мне кажется" или "предполагаю" или "вероятно"? Имеем право! И никто не может затыкать высказывающих свое мнение людей.


Та кто ж против. У нас в стране даже душевнобольным не запрещают высказываться. Только в отличии от них здоровый человек понимает уровень своей информированности, компетенции, а потому и не спорит с такими больными...

С тем же Химкинским лесом эван какая укатайка была. Объявились буйные головушки подняли шухер. Ну и чем закончилась? Одна из самых горластых посидела в комиссии послушала лекции о том что "дважды два четыре" и выдала на гора по... зомбоящику: "другого варианта, более лучшего, нет". 
Так чего рот открывала когда до этого всего не знала, чего лезла со своим мнением, поднимала шухер? Узнала бы у знающих людей, послушала, подумала. Нет же "на броневик полезла горланить".  Теперь она со своими подельниками придумкали как направить в мирное русло энергию "стада идущего за ними" ... предлагают деревья сажать. Ага... щаз-з... поарать это одно, а работать это другое... там же запачкаться можно, ручки натереть о черенок лопаты. Будем посмотреть чего они там весной насажают. :)

Вся эта гоп-стоп команда добилась одного - на полгода минимум задержана реализация проекта. Какой этим нанесен экономический ущерб? Жаль нет очередных буйных способных добиться, что бы на всех этих умников разделить возмещение нанесенного ущерба.




> Тем более эта вся хрень на наши деньги делается.., так сказать - налоги платим..., нородные богатства тратим.., перед нами эти все руководители ведомств и проектов отчитываются через СМИ...


Опять раздвоение личности? Давеча требовали, что бы вам не рассказывали чаво и как делают , теперь восжелали знать... 
Вы уж устаканитесь в какую нибудь одну сторону.




> Ну дерьмом никто кстати не поливает...


_Та канешна_ (с)
Такие примеры есть едва ли не на каждом авиационном форуме. Самая шикаарная "опупея" прокатившаяся по многофислинным форумам это писк про "неправильные заклепки" и не покрашенный самолет с переходом на маразм "какой же это истребитель если на нем нет..." со стенаниями, "а вот в Советском Союзе". Попросишь такого умника рассказать как ваяли Су-27, а в ответ молчание или в истерика в личку. Ну как же, за гранью его "мне кажется" или "предполагаю" или "вероятно", что двадцать седьмой тоже ваяли не имея двигателя...

Млять... а Фомин старался, книгу написал и ее в инете без труда можно найти, но доморощенным експертам видно не хватает времени ее прочитать и понять чего же там написано.

Ах да ваша же любимая тема: "попил бабла". Поведайте мне сколько денег было вгрохано в подготовку производства когда благодаря Симонову прошла команда "стоп колеса" и в итоге как говорят от прежнего Су-27 остался только диаметр колеса на передней стойке. Вот уж попил так попил  :Cool: 




> И это... Что "три"?


Не что, а кто. Читаете, по диагонали или через слово что-ли?  :Confused: 
Три конкурента. Россия, Индия, Китай. И у каждого свой вариант.




> И про это "гнобить"... Это как? По иракскому или югославскому варианту?


По экономическому. 
Если амеры хотят, то могут с Китаем попробовать по иракско-югославскому, только без ядреных боеприпасов и ОМП ПЛИЗ. :Cool:

----------


## muk33

> Насчет аэродинамики готов согласиться, учитывая то, что мы, по моему мнению, в этом плане, никогда не были в "хвосте" этой науки. Но, уверен, особенно теперь, что китайцы и здесь, со временем, выйдут на ведущие места в мире. "Терпенье и труд все перетрут". Не забыли?


Доброе утро! Вот как всех взбудоражила эта тема!!! Насчет аэродинамики J-20, есть хороший анализ  вот здесь http://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2011/1/12/1258/ . Насчет трудолюбия и желания учиться у китайцев - так зайдите в МАИ, Жуковку и посмотрите сколько их там. Я в МАИ увидел аспирантку у профессора (мирового светила в своей области - в США ездит лекции читать) - китаянка, уже специалист по динамике полета, а когда увидел у нее учебник по МАТЛАБ на китайском языке, вообще грустно стало. О том, как старательно она учится, даже говорить не стоит. Они как пылесосы сосут, все, где что можно.
Замечательный учебник "Аэродинамика современных сверхзвуковых самолетов", где собрано все, над чем они работали, профессора Жуковки написали по китайскому заказу на китайские же деньги. А там, между прочим, между строк и в примерах везде "торчит" И-90 (он же 1.42, 1.44). Это крайняя крупная работа, к которой ВВИА привлекалась - именно аэродинамики и динамики (обе кафедры). 
И для сравнения - индусы со своим аэродинамическим недоразумением - LCA. Все умные, гордые, учить их не следует - "мы все знаем и понимаем".  Даже к простому инженеру на хромой кобыле не подъедешь. Да, вычислительная техника, программирование у них "на уровне", но когда доходит дело до "собрать руками", тут они пас. Будут вечно заказывать технику, максимум на что способны - лицензионное производство, да неказистые учебные самолеты. 
Так что китайцы в очередной раз показали, что прогрессируют они стремительно и время относиться к ним снисходительно уже прошло. Они очень последовательны, пользуясь нашей открытостью быстро сократили свое отставание (конечно не брезгуя даже откровенным воровством), а потом первыми отказались от закупок у нас самолетов, поняв, что у нас больше нет ничего такого, что они не могли бы произвести сами.

----------


## Nazar

> Так что китайцы в очередной раз показали, что прогрессируют они стремительно и время относиться к ним снисходительно уже прошло. Они очень последовательны, пользуясь нашей открытостью быстро сократили свое отставание (конечно не брезгуя даже откровенным воровством), а потом первыми отказались от закупок у нас самолетов, поняв, что у нас больше нет ничего такого, что они не могли бы произвести сами.


+1.
Именно это я и пытался сказать, а в ответ один голый ура-патриотизм, подкрепленный юношеским гонором и хамством и упорное нежелание признавать случившийся факт. :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

- Машина - зверь! 
Обратите внимание, что разваленные рули направления работают и как стабилизаторы, создавая на взлёте момент на кабрирование вместе с ПГО:

----------


## Chizh

> Доброе утро! Вот как всех взбудоражила эта тема!!! Насчет аэродинамики J-20, есть хороший анализ  вот здесь http://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2011/1/12/1258/ .


Это не анализ, а домыслы натыренные из интернет-форумов. Местами очень спорные и непонятные.

С остальным, по поводу нас и Китая - полностью согласен.

----------


## Chizh

> *Я вот смотрю, что у китайце большие проблемы с хорошими аэродинамиками. Здоровенные фальшкили кочуют в авиастроении из поколения в поколение. Не знаю как J-20 будет хорош в сравнении с новыми самолетами 5-го поколения по тактико-техническим характеристикам, но по коэффициенту ЭПР он явно будет уступать всем существующим на сегодня "Стелсам".*


Совсем не факт.
Можно уже сейчас разглядеть ряд мер и технологий примененных для уменьшения малозаметности.
1. С большой вероятностью S-образные воздушные каналы для экранирования компрессора.
2. Все заметные стыки, кромки и соединения выполнены пилообразными.
3. Выполнены характерные зализы в местах сопряжения подвижных аэродинамических поверхностей для уменьшения эффекта "блестящих точек".
4. Выполнен беспереплетный фонарь, который в совокупности с отражающим покрытием должен локализовать переотражения в несколько прогнозиремых направлений.
5. Воздухозаборники сделаны по технологии DSI (как у F-35) без щелей слива погранслоя, и механизмов регулировки, которые дает заметные переотражения.

К слову. Почти все эти меры, отчасти кроме пункта 2, применяемые американцами и вот теперь китайцами, по какой-то причине проигнорированы разработчиками КБ Сухого.

----------


## Chizh

> - Машина - зверь! 
> Обратите внимание, что разваленные рули направления работают и как стабилизаторы, создавая на взлёте момент на кабрирование вместе с ПГО:


Хорошее замечание.
Видимо кили включены в продольное управление.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хорошее замечание.
> Видимо кили включены в продольное управление.


- Судя по снимку - 100%, что включены.
Я как-то на одном из клипов про F-18 впервые обратил внимание, что у него перед взлётом с катапульты рули направления также оба повёрнуты вовнутрь, а поскольку там так же есть развал килей, то они создают момент на кабрирование,  помогая стабилизатору, а моменты относительно вертикальной оси при этом взаимно гасятся.

----------


## juky-puky

> [B]Я вот смотрю, что у китайце большие проблемы с хорошими аэродинамиками. Здоровенные фальшкили кочуют в авиастроении из поколения в поколение.


- Это вовсе не признак "плохих аэродинамиков", - во-первых, на сверхзвуке всем этим самолётам недостаёт путевой устойчивости, во-вторых, - фальшкили внизу позволяют уменьшить площадь фальшкилей вверху, следовательно - уменьшить их вес, в-третьих: на больших углах атаки эффективность килей вверху падает из-за затенённости, тогда как эффективность фальшкилей возрастает и путевая устойчивость остаётся в требуемых пределах.
Так что не слушайте всяких глупостей и не грешите на китайских аэродинамиков...  :Smile: 



> Не знаю как J-20 будет хорош в сравнении с новыми самолетами 5-го поколения по тактико-техническим характеристикам, но по коэффициенту ЭПР он явно будет уступать всем существующим на сегодня "Стелсам".


- А они возьмут и сделают фальшкили из радиопрозрачного материала, стеклопластика, например...

----------


## Nazar

> Я как-то на одном из клипов про F-18 впервые обратил внимание, что у него перед взлётом с катапульты рули направления также оба повёрнуты вовнутрь


Если я не ошибаюсь, это было реализовано только на Супер Хорнете, хотя может я и не прав.

----------


## Sanych62

> - Машина - зверь! 
> Обратите внимание, что разваленные рули направления работают и как стабилизаторы, создавая на взлёте момент на кабрирование вместе с ПГО:



  Рули направления ПМСМ здесь создают пикирующий момент. Но дают при этом прирост подъёмной силы.
 ИМХО как и на F-18.

----------


## Sr10

> Если я не ошибаюсь, это было реализовано только на Супер Хорнете, хотя может я и не прав.


F18А/В так-же симметрично складывал РН при старте с катапульты. 
Но на китайский демонстратор, имхо, не похоже. Хотя принцип тянули возможно и оттуда...

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

горячий рассуждаете

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

тупой знак
если,если русские люди(я имею виду членов КПСС)верно и правильно понимали Ленинизма и Марксизма.
то сегодня Советский истребитель обязательно является самым хорошим из всех аналогов миры.те лучший американского и китайского товарища(если купленный у СССР.то одинаковый)).по крайне мере не хуже чем американские
эхх..Распад СССР только из за глупости..

----------


## muk33

> тупой знак
> если,если русские люди(я имею виду членов КПСС)верно и правильно понимали Ленинизма и Марксизма.
> то сегодня Советский истребитель обязательно является самым хорошим из всех аналогов миры.те лучший американского и китайского товарища(если купленный у СССР.то одинаковый)).по крайне мере не хуже чем американские
> эхх..Распад СССР только из за глупости..


С Новым Годом, уважаемый! Замечательные качества советских истребителей не были напрямую связаны с марксизмом и ленинизмом. В 70-е годы на партсобрание ходили, как на надоевшую повинность, которая кстати отнимала время и нервы у создателей и испытателей этих самых самолетов. Так что и членам КПСС было уже пофиг, что там говорят с трибун. А Союз развалили люди у власти, которые громче всех кричали о коммунизме, сами купаясь в роскоши. Народ это видел и им не верил. А вообще при всем к вам уважении у нас очень разный менталитет.

----------


## alexvolf

> С Новым Годом, уважаемый! Замечательные качества советских истребителей не были напрямую связаны с марксизмом и ленинизмом. В 70-е годы на партсобрание ходили, как на надоевшую повинность, которая кстати отнимала время и нервы у создателей и испытателей этих самых самолетов. Так что и членам КПСС было уже пофиг, что там говорят с трибун. А Союз развалили люди у власти, которые громче всех кричали о коммунизме, сами купаясь в роскоши. Народ это видел и им не верил. А вообще при всем к вам уважении у нас очень разный менталитет.


Уважаемый muk33
Полностью не согласен.
Боюсь,что без направляющей и контролируюшей силы компартии нашим летчикам пришлось-бы летать на всяких локхидах,груммэнах и мак-доннеллсах.Что касается партсобраний и их содержания,то все зависило прежде всего от самого коллектива и если у кого-то и отнимали время и нервы -то по существу.
Пофигисты были тогда,они есть и сегодня.Однако в 70-е годы в стране
с названием СССР не было такого беспредела который сегодня твориться не только в РФ но и на всей территории некогда единого и нерушимого Союза.Что касается ментолитета,то думаю так,что нашим политикам стоит к нему присмотреться более внимательно и не дай бог "красному дракону" раскрыть пасть в нашу сторону...

----------


## FLOGGER

Туды ли мы поехали?

----------


## Nazar

Подвязываем с политикой господа.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> С Новым Годом, уважаемый! Замечательные качества советских истребителей не были напрямую связаны с марксизмом и ленинизмом. В 70-е годы на партсобрание ходили, как на надоевшую повинность, которая кстати отнимала время и нервы у создателей и испытателей этих самых самолетов. Так что и членам КПСС было уже пофиг, что там говорят с трибун. А Союз развалили люди у власти, которые громче всех кричали о коммунизме, сами купаясь в роскоши. Народ это видел и им не верил. А вообще при всем к вам уважении у нас очень разный менталитет.


не странно.с 70-е уже начала не верно понимают Ленинизма.
ага.я имею виду что люди у власти.они разрушили СССР.
и конечно истребители имеют связны(хотя не прямые) с Ленинизмом..
компартия создали СССР и мощную авиапром. если мощная не будет,то сильная авиапром не будет,как сейчас.только компартия может концентрировать ресурсы и интеллекта в каком нибудь стороне,котором очень нужно страну.(если в 30 е годах в СССР не создали сильную военную промышленность,то выиграть второй мировой не СССР будет).

и еще отмечаю,у СССР есть очень хороший шанс и основы для преобразования политики и экономики.и вообще имеет возможность переменять экономический  режим с плановом в рыночном.
и конечно,в международном рынке опор экономики СССР не будет на дешевые рабочих сил,а будет опираться на высокотехнологичные промышленности(их продукции имеет очень много прибыль),это именно в первом очередь авиационные и электронные промышленности.например 
военные самолеты,и пассажирские самолеты(хотя если сравнительно с западными аналогами,у советских авианейлеров не имеют очень конкурентоспособные эксплуатационные и ресурсные характеристики,но вообще это можно модернизировать,внесение новые нормы и технологии,у СССР есть такой способность,не смотря на то,что нужны много ресурсы)
 и надо подчеркнуть,авиационные и электронные промышленности,тоже опоры и основы экономики США.продать в международном рынке этих высокотехнологичные продукции,еще добавить продать нефти и природные газы(кстати,продать военные продукции в экспорте тоже один главный доход России).полученных доходы должны обеспечить жизни советских народов в уровне американского и запад-европейского.(при правильном политическом режиме и дороге) .

и СССР является самым первым коммунистическая страна,считаются всех коммунистов мира СВЯЩЕННАЯ.и именно РОДИНА ВСЕХ КОММУНИСТОВ МИРА.у СССР вообще есть шанс,и хорошие основы,вечно стать ЛИДЕРОМ целого мира и исключительно ЛИДЕРОМ коммунистического блока.
ОДНАКО из за глупости люди,которых в ЦК КПСС.все были разрушены.
я тут только хочу сказать,они СУКИ.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

ЕЩЕ.ПОЧЕМУ РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК ТАК СЛОЖНЫЙ?
ЭТО САМЫЙ ТРУДНЫЙ ЯЗЫК В МИРЕ!!!!!!!(((

----------


## Nazar

*андрей-rlhzrl*

Есть у нас такое хорошее выражение 


> Последнее китайское предупреждение


Так вот, это *последнее предупреждение*. Завязываем с политикой.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

не пойм..что значит,нельзя рассуждать о политике?

----------


## An-Z

Нельзя в этой теме, это оффтоп

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

> Нельзя в этой теме, это оффтоп


в самом деле,я имею виду что политический вопрос,который касается о распаде СССР.есть относительное отношение с истребителем пятого поколения.

----------


## An-Z

Прямой связи между развалом СССР и строительством Китаем истребителя 5 поколения нет. Примерно так же на этот процесс влияет повышение температуры на Земле... Все политические процессы обсуждаем в  курилке.

----------


## андрей-rlhzrl

ок...больше не буду рассуждать о политике в этом теме

----------


## Геннадий

Хотя это и противоречит японской военной доктрине, они развернули работу над собственным истребителем 5-го поколения после того, как переговоры с США по покупке Ф-22 ни к чему не привели.

Хотят сделать опытный образец самолета к 2013-14 годам и к 18-19 году начать поставки в ВВС.

----------


## Nazar

> Хотя это и противоречит японской военной доктрине,


По-моему это противоречит не доктрине, а Конституции от 47 года.

----------


## Жора

Ну что, рекламная кампания достигла целей и свёрнута?
Из китайских форумов пока можно сделать толко такие выводы:
-что-то действительно летало;
-движки - однозначно АЛ-31;
-есть ли там ЭДСУ - неизвестно;
-аппарат нигде официально не назывался в качестве самолёта или прототипа пятого (у китайцев - четвёртого) поколения.
-принципиально сие чудо техники подозрительно похоже на обшитый фанерой "под стэлс" МиГ-1.44. Говорят, на его примере сейчас студентов учат, в том числе, китайских, что многое объясняет.

----------

